# Hidden costs with Aferry



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

*I provided the following feedback to Aferry.
*
'Vital information withheld until commiment made.

I was more than disappointed that it was not clearly pointed out (may be in the small print but not in the main transaction) that cost of amendment (which is quite likely for a motorhomer on their return journey) is £25 + providers fee until after a commitment has been made - this is profiteering and not the sort of behaviour expected from an organisation with aspirations to be trustworthy.
. 
Unless I get some helpful feedback to this complaint I will not be using aferry again and I will share my experience within the motorhoming community.'

*This was their response*

'Thank you for booking with AFerry, and for leaving your review. To show you the cheapest prices, most of our search results are based on economy fares. This means that you find the cheapest price, but it does make it more difficult to make changes once the booking is confirmed.

Because of this we are forced to charge an admin fee, as it incurs costs to make the change. We are currently working on offering flexible tickets, whereby changes can be made more easily and without charge.

While this information is available in our FAQ section, we do appreciate that this could be made more clear and your review will be taken into consideration as we develop the site.

We hope that you have an enjoyable journey and visit AFerry again soon.

Best regards,
The AFerry team'

*Draw your own conclusions !!!*


----------

